# PO CC to change to JaJa.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Have just read a long message on my phone from The Post Office saying that as of this coming September PO Credit Cards will be moving to a new provider called 'JaJa'. But now lost it.

Anyone else heard about this change and more importantly is it the thin end of the wedge for feeless foreign transactions?

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

here you go

https://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=Awr...account//RK=2/RS=0eG7cK4QD6oihXkFtq4G73T5Mbs-

barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Barry. Just been looking online and all seems genuine although I do worry about these kind of changes.
Found e-mail now and it's for my wife, I guess mine will follow.

Ray.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Fraudsters would never pick such a silly name....the PO have history!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Guys, I guess we don't have any choice. We must have been with PO for maybe 15 years and it's worked perfectly. We can only hope 'JaJa' does the same. 
I have options but my wife does not and likes to keep things simple. But you know if it's going to go wrong it will be at the most inconvenient time on holls.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I read your thread title Ray n thought you'd finally gone GaGa!!


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

My first thought was :-


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Got my mail re this today. Two things of note for me:

1. They say that they will continue the current fee free foreign transactions - this was why I have the card, so that’s good from my perspective.

2. The current Purchase Protection Insurance provided by U.K. General Insurance Limited will lapse from 12/09/2020. This is because Jaja is unable to provide insurance products as part of its credit card offering. I’m not too bothered about this personally given the nature of the use I make of the card (mainly fuel, food, tolls, and the odd campsite - so nothing I’d care much about protecting). This may matter more to people who use their card for other types of transaction.

Jaja are not currently registered or authorised to provide banking services, though they are authorised to provide credit card services.


Regards,
John


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Innit bluddy marvelous. Can't check our statements now as all the same ID and log on details no longer work with JaJa. Spent 45 mins holding on the phone and gave up today. They say they are very busy and I expect cos there are many other people trying to log on. 

Enjoy the experience they say.???

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

"Jaja are not currently registered or authorised to provide banking services, though they are authorised to provide credit card services."

What are CC services if not banking services?


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Ray, 
It’s fairly easy to download the JaJa app and create your new credentials via that app. Once you’ve done that, you will be able to see the last twelve months of transactions via the JaJa app. You will need your Post Office card handy to do this. 
Early days, but the JaJa app seems to me to be a slight improvement on the outgoing Post Office one - still no fingerprint log in though 🙁

Regards, 
John


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks John but I'm trying to access our accounts on a PC and not a phone. 
But my original logon details don't match and when I try to 'register' again the details I put in are not recognised. It is possible another phone number was used initially as it's over ten years and now I have tried em all.

Can I use the new app on my PC as I really don't want any financial data on a phone.


Ray.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Aah, I see Ray - that’s a different situation. I suspect that the app will only work on “mobile” devices such as phones or tablets. I expect you will have to use the web based route to access your accounts via a laptop or desktop pc. I’m away in the Moho at present, so only have my phone and iPad with me. Good luck. 

Regards, 
John


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Seems I am not alone..........................

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jajav2.co.uk&showAllReviews=true

Ray.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Indeed you’re not, Ray. At least the reviews gave me the clue I needed to enable fingerprint recognition in the app. So, you have helped me today - thank you 👍🏼

Regards, 
John


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Finally after 55 mins hanging on the phone for a second time they answered. Big palaver going through 'security' only to be told the site was down due to it being swamped? Try again tomorrow they said, can I access again using a PC I asked, yes? But I'm not holding my breath.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Still unable to log in today so started to look at an alternative card. 
As my wife banks with Barclays the Barclaycard Rewards looks like a good option but you have to have a personal income or more than £20k. How would a pensioner get one?

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Five days later and still unable to login to our card accounts. 
Download the 'app' they say. "This app is incompatible with all of your devices" it says.

Brilliant.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Finally after a month of trying, phoning, e-mailing, etc. I have managed to access one of our Post Office credit cards accounts (now JaJa).

A helpful and tolerant assistant on the phone but with a very strong Irish accent guided me into resetting the mobile phone number and getting a new password. Finally I can access my statements and account. He then asked if he could help me with anything else and being brave I said no thanks I would manage to update my wife's CC myself. Wrong.!

Another two days of trying and ended up on the phone again to another assistant with an even stronger Irish accent. After trying the same method as before we find I can't use the same mobile phone number for two CC accounts even though the same family and address. As we now only have another French mobile it's causing more problems and even the assistant gave up. 
So half way there must be some progress.

Ray.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I admire your tenacity, Ray. 
For what it’s worth, after some initial teething trouble getting the app to work I’m finding it at least as good as the old Post Office app - though fingerprint recognition still seems a bit flakey in that it doesn’t always present that option (then suddenly it does on random occasions). I’m sticking with it for now - but if (when it arrives) I don’t like the appearance of the replacement card then I may well look elsewhere.

Regards,
John


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks John.
I have actually managed to get my wife another CC and it's in the post. Halifax Clarity and if JaJa don't solve her problem of access to statements we will change over. Pity as us old uns don't like change but we are not alone. 
Ironically holding on the phone for many minutes I listen to their recorded message telling me how much better their online service is? Sounds like Trump waffle.

Ray.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm a bit late seeing this but I have been affected by this change. I have always managed my PO card via my laptop and was not happy about the change to jaja. When it changed over I managed to login to jaja as usual on my laptop (Chrome browser) however it does require an SMS mobile code each time I log in. This is a pain since we are in a very weak mobile signal area, and it takes extra time to login.

Like Ray I do not want any banking type apps on my mobile which is deliberately set to have no code access. I recently tried the jaja iPad app but could not get that working. even after a call to their helpline. It kept asking to change my password so I gave up. I can still access via the PC.

Three weeks ago, which I thought it was very peculiar, I received an email advertising the *NEW* PO credit cards Maybe I should apply.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Most odd Paul. A new PO card? What was wrong with the old one? Maybe they just sold off and took a profit.
I have just looked at applying for one and it's just the same requirements. 
Another option if we still can't access my wife's account.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It gets worse. After reading 500,000 old PO clients have been adopted and thousands have problems.

After 3 months of not being able to see our statements we now get this ...............................

JAJA	
Card ending *****

Important information about your account
Hi Prunella,

You may already be aware that you were incorrectly charged a late payment fee before your Direct Debit had been taken between Christmas and the beginning of January.

We are very sorry that this happened. We have identified the root cause and have taken steps to ensure this will not happen again.
What does this mean for you?
We've refunded all late payment fees applied in error. Please be assured there has been no negative impact to your credit report as a result of this.
Please disregard any correspondence you’ve received from us in the meantime regarding the late payment fee applied to your account.
If you have any questions regarding this or anything else about your account, please contact our Customer Services team on 0345 607 6500*.
We apologise again for any inconvenience this may have caused.
Yours Sincerely,
signature
Zara Woods, COO
On behalf of your credit card team


----------

